# This Is Different



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not quite sure what to think about this new...err..."cap slide?" 5'er. Odd. Might make overall length shorter but basement storage sure takes a hit.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like a huge leak waiting to happen when driving in the rain.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

sure hope the front seals keep the water out


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

#40Fan said:


> Looks like a huge leak waiting to happen when driving in the rain.


X 10000....

I always loved the hybrids with the fold out in front, but the driving rain can take it's toll.... I like the concept though....

Someday, when I'm independantly wealthy, I'll come out with a trailer line that will really make a statement. (just don't hold your breath on the first part, ok?)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Coleman used to make the Caravan with a front slide out like that, it had big problems with leakage when driving in the rain.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder what the pin weight is for that rig?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We used to own a hybrid back in the day. The front leaked all the time, even when it was just sitting in the yard closed up. Eventually got rid of the piece of junk and replaced it with an Outback. The rest is history.

I never quite understood why the make hybrids with a straight compression type gasket. There is no way to keep it from leaking with this, just too much flex in the door and trailer frame. I always thought it would be better to have something similar to a car door layout and a trough to channel any leakage away from the trailer interior. Nathan - You can begin to work on this design once you become independently wealthy.









DAN


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We used to own a hybrid back in the day. The front leaked all the time, even when it was just sitting in the yard closed up. Eventually got rid of the piece of junk and replaced it with an Outback. The rest is history.
> 
> I never quite understood why the make hybrids with a straight compression type gasket. There is no way to keep it from leaking with this, just too much flex in the door and trailer frame. I always thought it would be better to have something similar to a car door layout and a trough to channel any leakage away from the trailer interior. Nathan - You can begin to work on this design once you become independently wealthy.
> 
> ...


Our Surveyor hybrid had the same channel as they put over the doors of trailers, except it was seven feet wide. It diverted the rain around the ends of the bunk end. We never had any leakage in the two years we owned that trailer. The only leakage we had was if you hauled in a heavy rain, some water would get into the pass thru storage under the bunk end. It seemed to drive up from under the front of the trailer, as the dampness always started at the bottom, and soaked up as it got worse.


----------

